# l month today I lost Obi



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this pic was taken on his last full day - he degressed (sp) so rapidily

Sometimes tears come to eyes & the strings pull at my heart, but I mostly I get such a huge, grateful feeling I had him in my life. I'm so thankful for everything he gave me & I know I gave him alot, too


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry. He lookds like he had a good life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Big hugs to you and know that Obi will always be in your heart. He knew..... he knew in every fiber of his being how much you loved him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love, Aloha


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

He was quite gorgeous; You were both so lucky to have one another. Do you reckon there's a place where all the wonderful Goldens get together and have a big time? I hope your Obi has gotten to know my Raider, Sampson and Ruby!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy and me love the collar you sent us. It's so perfect for her, and I think of you and Obi everytime she wears it. 

I'm glad you have some peace, Obi was a lovely golden :heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so hard to lose them. I do believe we will see them again. HUGS.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sharlin --what a wonderful pic - thank you. I've printed it & will be framing it for Obi's legal owner (yes, it was an odd situation). 

look how close in color Bridger & Obi are??? Bridger has the fat butt, Obie the larger head


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I know how you feel, 1 wk., 1 day we lost spencer, picked up his ashes today, gee i have cryed so many tears.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of sweet Obi and also Spencer ( goldensrbest )

If just reading about your losses makes me feel this sad, I just get so scared thinking about how I would be without my boy.

Hugs


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet face....I know you miss him lots.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Spruce, 

I am so sorry about your loss. I can empathize we lost our 13 year old, Riker, on Valentines Day last year. I think about him every day. It has been very tough. For several months, I could not talk about it without tears and my voice cracking. We were expecting lose him sooner because of his age. We lost him in a day due seizures and had to put him to sleep. I hated doing it but I could not let him suffer. My wife and I were with him and the last words he heard was that he was a good boy and we loved him. Ok....got to stop typing....tears .....

Obi looks like a wonderful white faced senior golden. It doesn't get better than an old senior gentleman. If you look at my profile you can see a few photos of our Riker. He and Obi look very similiar in coloring with the red coat and white face.

In a few months get Dean Koontz' book "a big little life" . It was about his dog Trixie and how she changed the Koontz' lives. The last 2 chapters were tough because it brought back bad memories. The book did help make me remember the good times vs. just the ending.

Again, I am sorry for your loss. Please post some more photos and stories of Obi.

Patrick


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know how you feel. Today Beau has really been on my mind. I sat and looked at tons of pictures of him today with such pain in my heart but also so much love. Feel so blessed to have him so long. 
My heart hurts for you and goldensrbest


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Sending you hugs. I'm so sorry for your loss but it's good that you keep in mind how much you valued having him. It will get easier.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Obi. But it sounds like you are in the right place about it, thinking about the good times!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Debles said:


> It is so hard to lose them. I do believe we will see them again. HUGS.


 
We sure do i saw my old Meg or Sadie the other week not sure which one but i moved out the way in the lounge to let a dog thought it was Daisy or Charlie but they were both in the garden.
And we will meet again one day at the bridge and i am truly sorry for the loss of Obi he looked a lovely boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your memories of Obi and his life with you will get you through this tough time, I personally don't think the hurt gets any less, we just get a little better at coping with it.

Sleep softly Obi


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....I can certainly sympathize with you. We lost our 8 year old boy a year ago in March. Unfortunately we weren't able to be with him when he took his last breath. That is the hardest part for me to deal with.. I try to think about the good times but the tears just keep coming....we miss him so much!!!

Obi was a very lucky boy!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Obi - he looked to be a beautiful, well cared for sugar face.

Run softly at the bridge Obi


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Spruce, yours was a unique situation, but Obi got the best of both worlds. The older they are, the harder we fall in love. That boy will be waiting at the Bridge for you....you changed his life. I know the heartache and the heartbreak.....when it eases, you will smile at the memories.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

You and Obi are in our thoughts tonight.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Obi. It is so hard to be without them, but I'm glad you have so many wonderful memories to bring you comfort.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Such a noble looking guy. Rest well sweet boy.


----------

